# Sheep Scratching Post?



## EllieMay

Does anyone use any sort of scratching posts for their sheep?
Whenever I go out to sit with my sheep, they use ME as their scratching post.


----------



## bjjohns

I don't have sheep, but I know lots of horse people who have this product or something similar:
http://www.itchin-post.com/

I found a smaller cheaper one here, and a saw a sheep using it on their page:
http://www.scratchnall.com/


----------



## bonbean01

My sheep use trees...and me picking off the loose hair and following up with a large dog brush with sturdy metal bristles.


----------



## RemudaOne

Here's what mine use....plus trees, corner posts and the legs on the working chute.


----------



## boykin2010

Remuda my sheep use the fence also!  It looks identical to yours.


----------



## bonbean01

oh yeah...forgot about the fence...mine look just like that Kristi


----------



## EllieMay

Yeah, my fence is "starting" to look like that.
Mine are just lambs right now.
I wish I had trees in their current pasture.

I'm planning on planting a couple fast-growing trees but they will be protected with a wire cage for years till they're strong enough to withstand sheep.
I'm mainly planting them for shade since we have one near our house and LOVE it.

Those scratching gizmos that are on sale are awesome but I don't have the extra cash to fork out (they're kinda expensive).

I'm thinking about bolting a push broom (bottom) to a fence post and hope that the dogs don't chew it up before the sheep can use it.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

I came across this on craigslist recently.. Made me think of using the head off a wide broom and somehow attaching it to a t-post for my goats. I dont have sheep though so I dont know how hard it would be to clean.
http://redding.craigslist.org/grd/3096473262.html


----------



## EllieMay

That is cool.
But why do they have to sell the dang things for so much!?

Ughhh.

I'm sure I have a beater broom in the shed someplace.


----------

